# I wish I had some girls to hunt with!



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

My kids are grown and gone, I am not working, and I wish I had some girlfriends to go hunting with...... I absolutely hate having to wait on my husband if I want to go hunting. It would be so cool if I could pick up the phone and call some chicks and say "hey, are we on for tomorrow night" . And freaking go hunting. Is that asking for too much? I don't think so. I just haven't ran into the right girls I guess. Anyone out there around the DFW are in TX that wants to go? Even if we don't get anything we can still get out there and give it a go!


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

I wish I lived by you My 7 year old daughter and myself (Dad) would tag along with you I would be video taping.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

laurie6805 said:


> My kids are grown and gone, I am not working, and I wish I had some girlfriends to go hunting with...... I absolutely hate having to wait on my husband if I want to go hunting. It would be so cool if I could pick up the phone and call some chicks and say "hey, are we on for tomorrow night" . And freaking go hunting. Is that asking for too much? I don't think so. I just haven't ran into the right girls I guess. Anyone out there around the DFW are in TX that wants to go? Even if we don't get anything we can still get out there and give it a go!


Girl if I was there, I'd take ya up on that! Although, why do you have to wait on the hubby? :noidea: I go it alone 9 times outta 10 and simply love it. And that is usually when I get my animal too.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Because, most of our contacts to go hunting on their property are guy friends of his, or we hunt on public land which sucks around here, or I am just a f'ing pansy I guess. I would rather just go with someone. Maybe it is just confidence. There AREN'T many woods around here. You have to drive at least an hour or so and for me to find a place, then scout it out, then hang tree stands and crap, I would rather go with someone. That is part of the fun. At least for me. There just aren't enough girls out there to go with. Sucks. You know, do the whole hunting thing with!!! Whatever, I am in a Pi$$y mood about it. 

I tried to put a hog hunt together about a year ago on AT and everyone backed out. So, I went to North Star by myself (and the hubby tagged along) Every chick on here backed out. We all decided a hog hunt was the cheapest, no one came up with anything, so we all voted and everything.... remember... You just can't find enough chicks to go hunting with. What few are on here are spread out across America. Thank God at least there are some. But I wish I had a friend here. Some chick that was down with go hunting with me. Oh well. Anyway, if we lived closer I am sure we could go! Thanks!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

laurie6805 said:


> Because, most of our contacts to go hunting on their property are guy friends of his, or we hunt on public land which sucks around here, or I am just a f'ing pansy I guess. I would rather just go with someone. Maybe it is just confidence. There AREN'T many woods around here. You have to drive at least an hour or so and for me to find a place, then scout it out, then hang tree stands and crap, I would rather go with someone. That is part of the fun. At least for me. There just aren't enough girls out there to go with. Sucks. You know, do the whole hunting thing with!!! Whatever, I am in a Pi$$y mood about it.
> 
> I tried to put a hog hunt together about a year ago on AT and everyone backed out. So, I went to North Star by myself (and the hubby tagged along) Every chick on here backed out. We all decided a hog hunt was the cheapest, no one came up with anything, so we all voted and everything.... remember... You just can't find enough chicks to go hunting with. What few are on here are spread out across America. Thank God at least there are some. But I wish I had a friend here. Some chick that was down with go hunting with me. Oh well. Anyway, if we lived closer I am sure we could go! Thanks!


I do remember that, a year or so ago trying to get a hunt together. I was all set to go until I got my hours cut at work.  I did get to go this last Feb. tho, what a blast!! :nod: 
I understand about the drive and all, guess that is where I just enjoy having my alone time and being out in the woods is just totally relaxing and thereputic to me.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

why not go alone?


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I completely understand your frustration! My husband hunts mostly Government woods and I don't know them well enough (make that at all) to go by myself! They would be forming a search and rescue team! Anyway what frustrates me is my husband always gets to go hunting and he tells me you have to stay home with the kids, knowing that I can't say it's your turn because I don't know where to go! It makes me fighting mad!


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried going into the local bow shops and asking around? At first thought it might seem odd to do but if you think about it there are probably alot of women in your area that feel the same way, not to mention going to the local fish and game I just learned about block managment days here in Montana you get a color map with boundaries so you have a layout of where you are. As for watching the kids I enjoy bringing mine with my 13 year old hunts now and my 8 year old daughter has been with me everytime I have gotten anything and my 4 year old has to go because he thinks we won't see anything without him=) Obviously not all ages work well in the woods. Good luck in your hunt for a partner I hope you find someone close!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Find a guy partner...bet you won't be waitin on hubby after that!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Girl, I hear ya! It's the same way over here in Georgia in my house! I love to hunt with my husband but sometime I wish that I could go with just girls. I don't have any friends that hunt as much as I do. Some hunt occassionally and only in the evenings because they don't like to get up in the mornings. Maybe I am too hard core, but it would be great to have a friend that loved it as much as I do. 

My best friend actually made fun of me last week for buying some Huntress - Dead Down Wind shampoo and conditioner! She said "Are you kidding me?!? You didn't actually buy that did you? There is no way that they can smell your hair." It was really aggravating because she doesn't bow hunt. I just helped her get a bow a few weeks ago.

My husband is my best hunting buddy. I would like to go with other girls, but he hooks me up with really giid spots and he drags my deer out of the woods. He carries 2 climbers at a time when we go hunt public land. He's so sweet!! But, I know what you mean.


----------



## MDHunter80 (May 28, 2008)

Same here. I have to wait for my boyfriend to go or his friends. I don't have a truck to go out on the land we hunt on and my little car just won't do it well. But its also a safety thing. But I wish I had a female to hunt with. I do take my boyfriends 16 y/o out in a blind and she does the hunting. Which is fun. He climbs a tree like 100-150 yards away and we meet back at the truck.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Laurie, I'm sorry you are so upset about your hunting. I go by myself quit a few times during the season. My husband is not quit as enthusiastic about bow hunting as I am and I too have no girl friends that hunt. My farm is 3 1/2 hours from my main home. Sometimes during bow season I will go in to work at 6am...leave at 3 and drive the 3 1/2 hours to the farm to hunt the next morning and evening and then the next day, drive back and be at work at 1pm. I'm very fortunate to have my own place to hunt. I know it is very, very difficult when you hunt public land or someone else's place.
Good luck finding a friend to hunt with you. Plano is about 14 hours from here or I would be headed your way!! I love Texas. Chin up.....
D.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

I AM LUCKY I GUESS my man lets me hunt with him we do split up in the woods and yeah it is a bit scary when things start going bump and it is still dark out! and i am in a blind as i cant do treestands......i tried really i did but the knees and legs would falter and i dont feel like fainting in a treestand lol.......anyways i dont know to many females that hunt around me here if so i would have them come to our hunting camp up north with me and let the guys home for a change lol that or bring them with us to carry and gut the deer for us lol!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> I completely understand your frustration! My husband hunts mostly Government woods and I don't know them well enough (make that at all) to go by myself! They would be forming a search and rescue team! Anyway what frustrates me is my husband always gets to go hunting and he tells me you have to stay home with the kids, knowing that I can't say it's your turn because I don't know where to go! It makes me fighting mad!


get a gps system and tell him to go get the kids breakfast you are going hunting lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Reading this thread and thinking about my hunting experiences, I feel pretty lucky. I still remember the first time 3 years ago I followed my BF into the woods that first morning. It was so dark and I was so scared of everything and had no idea where we were going. Since then I have talked myself out of being scared of the boogie man in the dark - I mean really, what's going to happen? And getting comfortable with walking in and out in the dark - bright eyes are the best thing. I now think nothing of heading out on my own. That first time, I was so nervous about everything. But friday night I went out after work by myself and didn't even give it a second thought. All of these experiences boost my confidence level and provide a sense of girl power. And that's priceless. 

It's a great feeling to have a hunting partner, and I'm lucky with that, but it's also a great feeling to know that I can do it myself. So do what you have to do to get over the obstacles and do what you want to do - get out there and hunt!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> I AM LUCKY I GUESS my man lets me hunt with him we do split up in the woods and yeah it is a bit scary when things start going bump and it is still dark out! and i am in a blind as i cant do treestands......i tried really i did but the knees and legs would falter and i dont feel like fainting in a treestand lol.......anyways i dont know to many females that hunt around me here if so i would have them come to our hunting camp up north with me and let the guys home for a change lol that or bring them with us to carry and gut the deer for us lol!!!


Hey PAOUTDOORWOMAN! Where are you at? I'm in Berks County hunting 5C.


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> My kids are grown and gone, I am not working, and I wish I had some girlfriends to go hunting with...... I absolutely hate having to wait on my husband if I want to go hunting. It would be so cool if I could pick up the phone and call some chicks and say "hey, are we on for tomorrow night" . And freaking go hunting. Is that asking for too much? I don't think so. I just haven't ran into the right girls I guess. Anyone out there around the DFW are in TX that wants to go? Even if we don't get anything we can still get out there and give it a go!


wish we were closer I'd go in a heartbeat. If you are ever up this way send me a PM I'll take you out


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

This has been a problem for the past 30 years for me! The men don't want women along, and the women don't hunt for the most part. If you find a hunting budda (female of 'buddy')--hold on tight!


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Alpha Doe said:


> Find a guy partner...bet you won't be waitin on hubby after that!


Now THAT is a good idea!!!! lol!

I have the same issue. I have a few friends that claim to be hunters, but they never actually go unless their hubby's take them. I dont like going by myself because i'm sort of....well call it directionally challenged. (I SWEAR to God the sun sets in the east some days! LMAO!) I dont like to get too far in the woods alone for fear of being lost forever! That, combined with the fact that if i'm going without hubby, i'm taking my three year old and my newborn. So i do a lot of road hunting on my own. Thank goodness i can go 10 minutes up the road and be hunting!


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

My husband has a stand set up behind our house that he hasn't hunted in about 2 years. I told him I wanted some corn back there for me since I can't go anywhere else with him. We went today to check the corn (Now ladies he laughs at me for putting on my snake boots "to go just behind the house?") We killed two Copperheads in a matter of 20 minutes. I said, "You still want to laugh at my boots?"
He sees the snakes so much quicker than I do, but I am not going to let that get me down. Cooler weather is coming and I'm going to knock one down.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Laurie,
Pick out some dates let me know and come on up. I am about 3.5 hrs from you (depending upon Dallas traffic). I will close the shop and we will do some hunting. I have close to 2000 acres that we can hunt. I'm sure we can get into something. Right now the best blind set up I have is my moms dining room window :smile: BTW I do plan on making a trip to North Star as I was unable to last year and didnt find out until 2 days before....sucked!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to feel the same way about going out by myself. For 5 or so years everytime my husband and I went into the woods he would go in from a different direction or take a different path to the tree stand. Last year he would walk me to my tree stand and then go to his. This year is A LOT different. Since about June when we started going to the woods I would make him go the same exact way, then a few weeks ago we went out and he made me lead him to the different stands and then get back out. There are still some areas that I would have to really think about but I know that no matter which direction I go I am going to come out somewhere that is familiar. The only girl I have to hunt with is my sis (she is deerbecky on AT) but so far we haven't been to the woods together. I think after going out by myself twice during early doe season I prefer to go out by myself. However, if it were an area I was not familiar with and one that my husband only knew the owners, I would be apprehensive also. Would love to come down there and hunt with you though. Maybe some day


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

GirlieBowhunter-- if I had any private land to hunt I'd say you could come with me but I mostly hunt public land too so it would be about like the blind leading the blind!


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

CricketKiller said:


> GirlieBowhunter-- if I had any private land to hunt I'd say you could come with me but I mostly hunt public land too so it would be about like the blind leading the blind!


So where are you in the Great Palmetto State?


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

The wild land of McCormick!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not that far. I drive all over Oklahoma to hunt. And I know what you are saying about gals to hunt with. I myself hunt with my hubby. But I would love to have some girlfriends to hunt with. I think we gals are few and fare between. We are a new breed of very strong women who enjoy being in the woods and hunting. It's my therapy... 
We have a hog problem on the land we hunt. Hummm :set1_thinking:
I will try to see what I can do about that. It would have to be in Jan.
Laurie and Critter Gitter think about it.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i'm in the Shawnee - Chandler, OK area... would love to go hunt with another gal.. My husband has to be out of town Opening day.. i already took off work, so i am going by myself Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

tothewoodz said:


> I'm not that far. I drive all over Oklahoma to hunt. And I know what you are saying about gals to hunt with. I myself hunt with my hubby. But I would love to have some girlfriends to hunt with. I think we gals are few and fare between. We are a new breed of very strong women who enjoy being in the woods and hunting. It's my therapy...
> We have a hog problem on the land we hunt. Hummm :set1_thinking:
> I will try to see what I can do about that. It would have to be in Jan.
> Laurie and Critter Gitter think about it.


I am up for that. Just let me know when and where. My schedule is flexible. I work if I want. :smile: I ususally hunt by myself. I am excited this year I will be doing some hunting with my oldest as he is going to give bowhunting a try.


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I'm about 4 hours from ya and even a little closer when I go hunting. I hunt up in Crockett. I know exactly how ya feel about not going by yourself. I go fishing by myself all the time and even up to the property, but i worry my mom and my hubby when I do that. When it comes to hunting, I won't go by myself. Well i would if I didn't get soooo much grief from everyone. Our stands are already set up and ready to go. I just don't know if I can field dress an animal by myself... i'm sure I could do it if I had to. Wish we were closer!


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

I hear ya on hunting by yourself! Have to say I'm not for it right now...course it's my first season hunting and I need to learn...ALOT! That coupled with the fact that in the Basic Hunter's Ed course they scared the beejeebees out of me showing some films on hunters who lost their way, panicked and never got out of the woods. And, learning how to read a compass, well, let's just say the 20 minutes spent on that was not valuable to me as I still haven't a clue! Plus, I have no help from the other half as he hasn't hunted in years, doesn't have the desire to and definitely has no clue about archery hunting. I depend on my guy friends from the archery shop and the ladies & men on here and on camospace for advice.... Hunting alone is definitely not an option for me!...not yet anyways!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Archry Princess said:


> Hey PAOUTDOORWOMAN! Where are you at? I'm in Berks County hunting 5C.


i will be up in 2g dubois
but i live in 4a near altoona


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

*I finally did it*

Ok, so I finally did it, I finally went hunting ALONE. I will have to admit, I walked about 50 yds into the woods and stopped.....I said, "I can't do this", then I said, "Oh yes you can! You are not a chicken and you can do this." 
Now are you guys picturing this, I was talking out loud, arguing with MYSELF. Anyway, I made my way on through the woods where I was going to set up my blind (since I don't have a climber) and by the time I got there I was shaking like a leaf. It took me a good hour to calm down. 
Long story short, I made it, I loved it, and I am going back tonight!!

I didn't get a kill, saw a yearling (still had spots), waiting on the Mom or the Dad first


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

You go girl ~ I went out for the first time by myself this year ~ during early doe season ~ Oct. 1 was the first time that I went out in the dark ~ I was a little apprehensive at first but like you said I bucked (no pun intended) up and got to my stand and got all situated. I was pretty darn proud of myself too! Going back out here in just a bit, this time I am going farther into the woods, I know I can get there by myself but if I wait until dark to come back in I know I can't find my way through the woods, so my husband is going out with me and leaving his bow at home. 

So congrats to you and keep up the good work.


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Ok, so I finally did it, I finally went hunting ALONE. I will have to admit, I walked about 50 yds into the woods and stopped.....I said, "I can't do this", then I said, "Oh yes you can! You are not a chicken and you can do this."
> Now are you guys picturing this, I was talking out loud, arguing with MYSELF. Anyway, I made my way on through the woods where I was going to set up my blind (since I don't have a climber) and by the time I got there I was shaking like a leaf. It took me a good hour to calm down.
> Long story short, I made it, I loved it, and I am going back tonight!!
> 
> I didn't get a kill, saw a yearling (still had spots), waiting on the Mom or the Dad first


Congratulations!! I did the same thing last year. I was laughing because I too talked out loud to myself. LOL! Well, I got through it and made myself keep going out there in the dark. I got over being scared and loved it!!! I can't wait to start again soon here (October 17th). I just keep thinking am I going to begin feeling the same way until I get comfortable or will it seem like second nature to me this time??? We'll soon see. I wish you luck and hope you have fun this season. Good luck finding girls to hunt with. I wish I had some girl friends I could hunt with, but until then I am very lucking to go hunting with my best friend and husband!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Ok, so I finally did it, I finally went hunting ALONE. I will have to admit, I walked about 50 yds into the woods and stopped.....I said, "I can't do this", then I said, "Oh yes you can! You are not a chicken and you can do this."
> Now are you guys picturing this, I was talking out loud, arguing with MYSELF. Anyway, I made my way on through the woods where I was going to set up my blind (since I don't have a climber) and by the time I got there I was shaking like a leaf. It took me a good hour to calm down.
> Long story short, I made it, I loved it, and I am going back tonight!!
> 
> I didn't get a kill, saw a yearling (still had spots), waiting on the Mom or the Dad first


Glad to hear you went in alone. :set1_applaud: It is scary that first time, but every time you do it, it will be easier and then you won't even have to think about it. And always listen to that little voice you are talking to. I've been climbing for three years, and I still get to the point when that little voice kicks in and says "that's high enough!" and I say "OK".


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

You keep going--it gets easier. Spoken by one who has gone hunting alone 99.9% of the time for 30+ years. Your pace, your skills, your way!


----------



## flamegoddess (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey if anyone wants a hunting buddy in Georgia, I live in Atlanta and could go anywhere in North Georgia! I really would like someone to hunt with, if I got something, I'm kinda disabled and wouldn't be able to get it out by myself. Girls got to stick together!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

flamegoddess said:


> Hey if anyone wants a hunting buddy in Georgia, I live in Atlanta and could go anywhere in North Georgia! I really would like someone to hunt with, if I got something, I'm kinda disabled and wouldn't be able to get it out by myself. Girls got to stick together!


Hey flamegoddess! I live in southwest GA, so we couldn't get together often, but one of my best friends moved to Jasper, GA which is north of you. She doesn't know hardly anyone up there because she was from Valdosta. Anyway, I can hook you two up if you would like. You would love her. She is the SWEETEST person that I have ever met. She shoots a bow and hunts too. Just send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

tothewoodz said:


> I'm not that far. I drive all over Oklahoma to hunt. And I know what you are saying about gals to hunt with. I myself hunt with my hubby. But I would love to have some girlfriends to hunt with. I think we gals are few and fare between. We are a new breed of very strong women who enjoy being in the woods and hunting. It's my therapy...
> We have a hog problem on the land we hunt. Hummm :set1_thinking:
> I will try to see what I can do about that. It would have to be in Jan.
> Laurie and Critter Gitter think about it.


Hey Ladies, that sounds like fun! That would be something I would be interested in too. I have been wanting to hog hunt. There are a couple more ladies on the _Lady Hunters/Archers of Oklahoma_ group that might be interested as well. We were already trying to get a women's hunt together anyway. :wav:


----------



## goofball201 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have never gone out Archery hunting by myself, but I have during rifle season. I have also called up my husband's friend and asked if he was going out. First time I went hunting with him and a neighbor without my hubby I thought I had to be crazy to go without him. When they helped to get me situated in the stand they wanted me in they radioed "squirrel 1 this is squirrel 2, momma squirrel is in the nest", I knew then that I would be fine with them. About an hour later I got a nice large doe. My husband bought me a Garmin etrex GPS a couple years ago for Christmas. If I am geocaching or hunting all I have to do is mark the car and go.

I hunt zone 2A in Southwest PA.


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there anyone in Iowa that would like to go? I can't find any females that would like to go hunting with me. Most of them think it's either gross or inhumane. (They would never want to hurt Bambi.)


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

What part of Iowa are you in? I have a farm in MO 13 miles south of Bloomfield.


----------

